# Solved: Ethernet Adapter not working after thunderstorm



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

Dear all pc expert,
Shortly,I have a connection problem after a thunderstorm. My pc is on when the thunderstorm happened. My pc and my modem turn off and open back after a short while probably the electricity problem caused by the fuse.
When all open back, I quickly pulled out the cable and my computer can't detect any connection and device from the pc. The internet connection icon in the taskbar have a red 'cross' and the network adapter in the device manager doesn't show the ethernet adapter device I used but some sort of name. I don't really don't know about it.
I'm using a built-in adapter comes from the Asus P5k SE motherboard.Between my modem had been toasted due to the internet connection and I bought a new one but it is the same .My pc cant connect to any network and the system told me that there no hardware or device found even though the ethernet cable of the new modem has been plugged to the ethernet adapter.
The new modem works well in another pc. I can't figured out what problem I am facing now.The ethernet LED light doesn't light up all the time.
Any advice or solution will be thanks in adavance. Sorry for my bad english.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Sounds like the lightning may have destroyed the network adapter.
First,check in the BIOS setup to make sure it is still enabled.
Reinstall the driver software for the adapter.
Run the network setup wizard at start/control panel.
If this fails,you may need to disable the adapter in the BIOS setup
and install a PCI network card.


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

I had check it out in the BIOS and all haven been enabled.I had delete the re-installed the driver but it just don't work.
ANd also the system restore in my pc has totally messed up. I cant't restore anymore with any point i have selected.This is hapen with when i run system restore, and it h had complete and windows start, it just pop up a windows said windows had accured a problem and system restore doesn;t restore the compter setting.

Any other suggestipn?Thanks in advance


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If this is a desktop, I'd just get a PCI Ethernet board and disable the on-board NIC in the BIOS. The chances are VERY GOOD that the lightning killed the NIC.

For a laptop, you'll have to consider a PCMCIA Ethernet adapter or a USB model, since the NIC is built in to the motherboard.


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

I;m using a dekstop. So if the thunder broke the NIC, shall I take the CPu to the shop to repiar the built-in adapter or buy a new PCI network card?
Which one is better?Which one is worth?
Any alternative? 

Thanks in adavnce


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'd buy a new NIC, the built-in NIC is a motherboard replacement, that's pretty silly and expensive if nothing else is toasted! A PCI NIC will set you back $10-20 and is very simple to install, no PC shop required.


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

Ok than you for your suggestion. But I;m new on pc and networking. I just wanna ask is there any different with a PCI card.. Is there a different with a PCI 32 bit and PCI 64 bit? I'm gonna buy oen and install myself.


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

PCI network cards are usually 32 bit.
There are some PCI-X cards out there that are 64 bit,but
you don't want one of those.
They are usually for servers.


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

Alright, I'm realy aprrecitae all the help from you guys.Thank you so much. Problem solved>learned so much here


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

I have one more question.The broken NIC device will cause my pc system restore not functioing well?
My pc system restore cannot succesfully resotre any point now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That is probably a totally different issue, I doubt that's the defective NIC. Did you disable the NIC in the BIOS?


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

I havent disable the onboard LAN device in the BIOS.I will do that until I go to get a PCI card.So I will reply more when I have done. Probably tomolo


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Well, since it's not working, you can disable it now.


----------



## sweeyang (Aug 23, 2009)

Alright my problem solved, System restore works well after I disabled the onboard LAN device. I had buy a new PCI Asus NX1001 card and it works now.Thank you all


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the first page of the thread in the upper left corner.©*


----------

